# What color is this Nigerian kid? Badger?



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am wondering what color to put on her registration papers. Is she badger; or is that even a Nigerian color for registration papers? She has hair that is two tone; dark at base and fades to white. I am so happy she is one of our first and her conformation looks great although I couldn't get her to stand for a photo that well. Her name is Sasha.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a light buckskin - very cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just saw your reply to another topic - what part of NJ are you in im in Atco. 

Anyway I had to ask


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She would be considered a light buckskin or light chocolate buckskin (is her cape black or chocolate?) Light buckskin if it's black, light chocolate buckskin if it's chocolate.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Yep - what they said!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Definitly what they said. Buckskin of any kind is my favorite


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is black but she has a tiny chocolate around the edges. Thanks for the help!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We are in Bethlehem Township.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have triplets that I got that were already registered as broken buckskin. Here is their photo. I guess there is a wide range for buckskin?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Without a full body pictures I can't say for sure but it looks like they maybe mistakenly called buckskin but look to be broken chamoisee.

buckskin is a dark cape with badger face and there is a dark triangle on their hind hip area. Check out my doe "angie" on my site www.endofthelinefarm.com im on my phone or I would copy and paste the actual link


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, if his cape is black then, i'd just say light buckskin.

The triplets aren't buckskin. They look a little bit like chamoisee with white. We'd need full body shots to be sure.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are the best photos I have of them from the side. I love that I found this site it is so wonderful to have people to talk to about goats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Whops the photo didn't have Janus. Here is a photo of her with her doe kid. Janus came to me registered as black with white specks but is she agouti?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

The first doeling you have posted out of the triplets is a broken chamoisee, and I am 99% the other two doelings are broken Cou Clairs. They have alot of black on their back end, more than a chamoisee would have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Still wet kid is just a brown and white -- she doesnt have the facial markings or dorsal stripe for a chamoisee

This is a chamoise http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/site%20 ... G_0049.JPG

To older does do look to be broken Cou Clair and the bottom one looks to be a very broken cou clair or chamoisee

The Janus is a pygmy or nigerian dwarf? If a pygmy yes she is agouti if she is a nigerian dwarf they call that pattern black and white roan.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The first doe kid is probably going to be goldish colored when she's grown. For now, just tan and white would be ok.

I definately agree with cou clair for the other three, the last one, maybe a cou clair/ chamoisee cross of the two markings. All have white overlay. Very pretty girls.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Janus came registered and said to be bred from ...
sire: Old Mountain Farm Jay Walker *S 
dam: Old Mountain Farm Glenda Goode

I think that the lines she comes come from are pretty nice. Lots of Old Mountain, Kaapio Acre's, Dragonfly, Stonewall's, Enchanted HIll and Gay-Mor's.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok then she would be a roan color.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow Stacey I LOVE your chamoise one! Beautiful!! 
I am also interested in your planed breeding that may result in polled kids. I love the does structure and am interested in polled genetics. I will email you thru your web site. A polled doe kid from you would be a great addition to my herd.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

I've looked online for a Nigerian Dwarf color chart, but the links I found are broken. Can anyone point me in the right direction for a working link?

I'm hoping I get a bit of color from my two predominantly white does.

Also, one newbie question: How is chamoise pronounced?

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I did receive you email about a polled doeling -- I have been busy all day or I would have responded earlier.

As to chamoisee its said Sham-wa-say ITs spelled chamoise for bucks


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Stacy!

I love that color and buckskins best!


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

http://americangoatsociety.com/educatio ... tterns.php


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is helpful! Don't know how I never saw it before on AGS site. 
It seams to have lots of the colors but is missing some patterns.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this person gathered info but the table and graphical pictures arent

http://luckywranch6.blogspot.com/2007/1 ... dwarf.html

some one else has gathered the same info to their site but a lot of pictures are missing

http://buffalocreekfarmnc.com/nigerian_color.html


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Excellent! Do you ever ger patterned kids from solid or near solid colored parents?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Stacey, That is Great!! I am so interested in the genetics and what does what. Now I have somewhere to start reading. 

OakMarsh, I have gotten multicolor kids from solid parents.


----------

